
Ask HN: Any Ubuntu phone OS users here? How do you like it? - adilmajid
Alternately - are there any still around?
======
luxpir
Thumbs up. You must accept that it is not going to offer the variety of
features of other platforms. On its own merits it is solid and has much
potential in terms of convergence and commitment to open development.

Support open computing or support profit-led walled gardens. Easy decision for
some, tougher for others.

------
user321
Me, Android (Cyanogenmod) user :)

